# Bowl for mom and dad



## Twig Man (Oct 21, 2012)

I made his bowl for my mom and dad. it is a piece of cedar stump that my dad cut several years ago. It stood on the incoastal waterway of Amelia island Fl.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

Twig - that's awesome. I've never seen that kind of chatoyance on cedar - most excellent ! 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)

That's sweet. I like how the sap encompasses and contrasts the heart.
Well done.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 21, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Twig - that's awesome. I've never seen that kind of chatoyance on cedar - most excellent !
> Scott



Scott, You taught me a new word today . Chatoyance , I like that!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Twig - that's awesome. I've never seen that kind of chatoyance on cedar - most excellent !
> ...



It's a word that woodaholics reserve for the most uppity occasions. When mingling with the rich and famous we have a toolbox with a few words non-woodaholics are not usually aware, and when rubbing elbows with the hoighty-toighty you want to have an impressive vocabulary. Thrwos them for a loop if you slip in a word they have never heard, and you can do it with ease and not give away that you were looking for a spot to use it. 

_"I do say Mrs. Johnson, your opal earrings have such an eye-popping chatoyance, I can scarcely see the rest of the room! They appear as magnificently lustrous as quarter sawn holly burl with fiddleback striations throughout, connecting every pool of burl cluster with museum quality medullary tentacles!" _


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



Kevin your a scholar for sure:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## myingling (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW Thats nice


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2012)

Geez, I made three trips to the pronunciation thread on Kevin's reply. You can always come off like Radar O'Riley if all those fancy words are mispronounced. Lol

Seriously, that is some great bowl. What finish did you use?


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 22, 2012)

Brink said:


> Geez, I made three trips to the pronunciation thread on Kevin's reply. You can always come off like Radar O'Riley if all those fancy words are mispronounced. Lol
> 
> Seriously, that is some great bowl. What finish did you use?



Thanks so much. I used a poly on this one.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 22, 2012)

I wont get as wordy as these other fellas. I'm just going to say that you've created yet another gorgeous piece. I really love these bowls. They're fantastic.


----------



## brown down (Oct 22, 2012)

that is absolutely sick! suburb job and i know that will mean the world to them!!!


----------

